# RecipeDB - Galaxy Fiend



## Effect (26/9/09)

Galaxy Fiend  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes The 50 Grams of hops are divided into 10 lots of 5 grams, added at 60, 50, 40, 30, 25, 20, 15, 10, 5, 0. 20 grams of hops was added into the secondary. I used Danny's Fav 50 to ferment this one, but us-05 or 1272 would both be fine. Mash was 65 for 60 min.Beersmith calculated this to about 1.050 OG and roughly 50 IBU, FG was 1.012 which makes it 5% ABV.This beer is totally biased towards the hops. If you are not a hophead, stay well away from this beer. The aroma smells like you have cracked open a fresh passionfruit. Flavour is a punch in the face of hops, but the bitterness is not out of whack.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.55 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.95 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.24 kg JWM Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 50mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 40mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 30mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 25mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 10mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)    5 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 48.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Frank (26/9/09)

Looks good Phillip.
Let me know when it hits the keg, would be keen for a taste.


----------



## Effect (26/9/09)

Boston said:


> Looks good Phillip.
> Let me know when it hits the keg, would be keen for a taste.



sorry mate, been and gone. All my kegs blew at the brew day last wednesday.

I am thinking of brewing this one to bring to the case swap...maybe even consider running it through a randall as well...

This will definately be brewed again! All my mates that tried it loved it. One guy was talking about it for a few days, so I was quite impressed.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## pixelboy (26/9/09)

Hey,

I'm always interested in hop explosions..

Is it Galaxy or Galena you used?

Im confused!


----------



## Effect (26/9/09)

Todd Baker said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm always interested in hop explosions..
> 
> ...



Sorry, there was no Galaxy in the database. I should have mentioned that...the recipe is for galaxy.


----------



## Frank (26/9/09)

Phillip said:


> sorry mate, been and gone. All my kegs blew at the brew day last wednesday.
> 
> I am thinking of brewing this one to bring to the case swap...maybe even consider running it through a randall as well...
> 
> ...


I got home too late from work to come down and see you at your brew day. 
I was hoping this was the beer you brewed on the day, it would be a good one for the swap though.


----------



## stevepreece (6/8/10)

Brewed this for a friends 50th birthday.
Went down really well, with some rave reviews.
Only downer was that I only got the pre-party keg testing taster due to my daughter being ill.


----------



## Fents (6/8/10)

hi im a galaxy addict and its been no less than 1 brew since i brewed with galaxy...is there some sort of support group for us phillip?


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/8/10)

Fents said:


> hi im a galaxy addict and its been no less than 1 brew since i brewed with galaxy...is there some sort of support group for us phillip?



No group, but i can help. Simply take all your remaining galaxy and any beer that contains it and send it to me. i will of course dispose of it correctly :chug: 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Effect (8/8/10)

oh I'm going to have to do this one again - i've got 2 packs of galaxy burning a hole through my freezer.

hmmm galaxy fiend or galaxy 10 min IPA...


----------



## Effect (8/8/10)

stevepreece said:


> Brewed this for a friends 50th birthday.
> Went down really well, with some rave reviews.
> Only downer was that I only got the pre-party keg testing taster due to my daughter being ill.




Really glad that it worked out for you!


----------



## jyo (8/8/10)

This is on my 'to do' list. Just lurve Galaxy :wub: 
Looks nice, mate.
Cheers, John.


----------

